# Newish to GR area... Grand River Fishing (Shore)



## cvdberg13 (Jul 25, 2011)

Hey guys,

Just moved to GR a little while ago and am looking to get into some smallmouth or pike. I have fished a couple of times down at 6th street with no luck.

Could anyone please suggest another area to try out between here and Lansing. I will only be wading or shore fishing so please keep that in mind.

I am not looking for completely specific spots, more for a general access area that will increase my numbers of catching something.

Thanks!

** Forgot to mention PM's welcomed.


----------



## Smallmouth Chaser (May 17, 2009)

How are you fishing them? It is typically as good as any other dam in the system.

You might be able to save some gas money by looking at what you are using and what you haven't tried in order to catch the fish below the 6th street dam. I don't fish there personally, but if the Grand is behaving like the unmentionable I fish then the water temps have moved them to deeper areas of the river.The clear low water is getting choked with moss & other vegetation in the slower areas. The fish seem to be in pockets or they are sitting in very fast slightly deeper runs.

I took a guy I work with our the other night and fished topwater with him. He ended up catching a 19 incher and a couple smaller fish on the lure I had him try and I got skunked. The water was as low as I have ever seen it and it was tough to fish anything but topwater due to the four foot strands of crap that are beginning to coat everything.


----------



## cvdberg13 (Jul 25, 2011)

The few times that I have been out there I have tried Crankbaits and soft plastics. I will definitely give it a go with some top water to see if that increases my odds.

Thanks for the reply. As for other locations i have been looking at all of the parks and other dams between here and Lansing. Again if any one has a broad area to try please feel free to post or PM.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

take corn or mini wheats in the boils...carping baby! they pull pretty good
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tannhd (Dec 3, 2010)

Trout King said:


> take corn or mini wheats in the boils...carping baby! they pull pretty good
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
+1


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

well, its the best time to learn 6th str ,check out the quarry,trough,the cut into quarry,wade above coffers,.below,soon the big ones come,lyons, portland ,weber dams are all good at times but i wouldnt leave gr for it,look at some of the smaller rivers in the area,north or west a lil 4 trout,the kazoos got a good rep for smellmouth


----------



## cvdberg13 (Jul 25, 2011)

Definitely keeping 6th street in mind because i would like to defeat the skunk there. Any idea on if I could run into pike there also?


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

put on an old pair of shoes and go see


----------



## Dutch (Aug 18, 2005)

cvdberg13 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just moved to GR a little while ago and am looking to get into some smallmouth or pike. I have fished a couple of times down at 6th street with no luck.
> 
> ...


PM Sent.


----------



## cvdberg13 (Jul 25, 2011)

That's the plan (old shoes and bathing suit).... Thanks again for the PM Dutch!!


----------



## Traylortrout (Apr 17, 2012)

I go to grand valley and I like fishing the grand quite a bit. I have had really good luck at bass river for catfish off shore and also largemouth. You may need a boat for pike and smallies though. I would try out the dam on the rogue river in Rockford. Above it is supposed to be good for pike.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## rcleofly (Feb 18, 2012)

I went down to sixth st. over the weekend with the fly rod. I grew up down there. Lol, it was the first time I've ever seen people snagging smallmouth. I was able to get into a few fish. I was after carp. I would recommend trying below sixth st. Fish the smaller coffee damns. Its a good time to get out in the river and learn the bottom being that its so low. Pike? Fulton st. Bridge, I'll say no more. Good luck buddy.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## cvdberg13 (Jul 25, 2011)

Thank you guys for all of the helpful tips and locations. For the trip this weekend I will be hitting an unmentionable a little east of town. Hopefully next weekend I will be able to get down to 6th street and learn the layout for this fall!


----------



## cvdberg13 (Jul 25, 2011)

I made it out to the unmentionable today and had a good time. Although the river was quite a bit low my buddy and I managed to get into a few fish. Ended the trip with 11 total smallies caught, the larget coming it at 15 1/4", and 2 rock bass.


----------

